# "Mini Thousand Hand"



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

It looks like some sort of non aquatic moss to me. Sorry cant give an exact identification. Will be searching the web for it though.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Less flash plz.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Without a scientific name or a more efficient common name it wont be easy to identify. I agree use less flash.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah I know. I'm trying to get better pics. Also we only have the chinese name. Nothing more. 

Its definally not a moss and he has seen it grown like a carpet in hong kong. Right now its in my tank pearling. 

This is going to be hard


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

It looks like one of the new plants from Sulawesi. I saw a picture somewhere else, but I can't remember where.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

AaronT said:


> It looks like one of the new plants from Sulawesi. I saw a picture somewhere else, but I can't remember where.



Ah, here it is http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/50353-new-plant-indonesia.html

Is that the one?


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry thats the best pic I can get. I just planted it in my grow out tank but because I have green spot algae, I can't get a clear shot. I'll try again in a few days.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

AaronT said:


> Ah, here it is http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/50353-new-plant-indonesia.html
> 
> Is that the one?


 
Hey Aaron, sorry I didn't realized u posted before.

But no sorry. Its simlar but not it. It has more like a flower appearance in green leaves. I am going to have to try to get more pictures later. Its suppose to be a foreground plant like HC but more denser and busher. 

You guys should have seen his pictures, ericocaulan paradise over there plus alot of other plants I have never seen in the trade before. 

I guess in the mean time I shall call it mini thousand hand lol


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

you actually spent $100 on it? 
How did your friend get past custom?

well, when In doubt on how to keep it alive, give it plenty of CO2 & nutrients.
Just call it by the chinese name... Cantonese or mandarin?

or make up a greek latin thing, micro-milli-mandus


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

looks beautiful, i hope it can survive underwater. did you ask the seller how to care this plant?


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Never seen that plant before in Taiwan... Looks cool though 

But sheesh.. $100 for that!?


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

It was from hong kong. But man I really wished he got the eriocaulons too. I'm addicted to it. 

And yeah!! $100. Luckly it was a gift to me but the market value was actually higher. He talked it down after getting 2.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I'd split that bunch in half and grow one chunk of it emersed. Also, for a better picture, couldn't you just take it out of the water?


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah thats what I'm going to do later. I'm also going to let some of it float since it pearls easier that way. The only problem is that its a very small portion and I'm afraid of damaging it like that.

I'm going to try and get a better picture later.

Also there was no clue to how to take care of it. Only the name in chinese. But in hong kong, there were tanks with carpets of these. I'm pretty sure its aquatic. But only time can tell.

Does anyone have any idea on what this plant is?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

dr.tran said:


> Does anyone have any idea on what this plant is?


We are still going to need a better picture, showing the general structure of the plant in detail, as well as the green part of the growth in detail.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I think it looks awesome, like little rosettes?


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah its alot like that. Its so beautiful if only u can see it in person. 

So far it seems completely aquatic so I have high hopes


----------



## 247Plants (May 10, 2006)

dr. tran I have a colleage in China working on getting me some information about this plant. I have sent the pictures you took. Hope you dont mind, I had no other reference than a common name.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

does it look like this?


----------



## 247Plants (May 10, 2006)

I think they are calling that star moss as a common name. Could be wrong though


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

the one i posted or the one that he posted?


----------



## 247Plants (May 10, 2006)

lol...

The one you posted. I think thats what aquaticmagic is selling on aquabid.


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

247Plants said:


> lol...
> 
> The one you posted. I think thats what aquaticmagic is selling on aquabid.


yeah it is. It kinda looked like what he posted thats why im asking him. Has anyone tried growing that starmoss yet?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I believe spypet did, and found that it was not an aquatic moss.


----------



## 247Plants (May 10, 2006)

I can see roots in dr. trans pics so I dont think its a moss....


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> I believe spypet did, and found that it was not an aquatic moss.


that sucks, it looks neat too. I might have to try to grow it in my vivarium


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

I have to admit, it does look like it but not excatly. I guess it could be the camera angle. But for sure for sure its not a moss. It has roots and kinda grows like a tree of HC. Instead of mini green leaves, its mini green rosettes.


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

does it look like this?


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Its obvious a plant we have never seen before. A new species
And I doubt that its CRASSULA HELMSII as it cost 100USD and considering the fact that it is a invasive species.

Dr.Tran, I'd say try to grow it and take some pictures out of water. See if it can even make it first.
Or I can buy a little piece from you to see if I can grow it :biggrin:


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

well its not obvious to me since the pic isnt that clear. Im just trying to see if its just a plant that isnt well known to us in this hobby. And they just told him its rare so they can sell it for a ridiculously high price.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Haha, 

I have some, it's Called Chara, it's an alga

100$?
For algae?

hoho,

I'll make you a deal, I have some you can have, real healthy too, and grows well in plant tanks, 50$

You got taken from what it sounds like to me.
The APC photo is definitely Chara

Hardly "rare" or new.

I see several species out and about in natural systems.
I even posted some back about 5-6 years ago, no one cared back then.
Should have said I bought it for 100$ and it came from somewhere far off.

I might get the hang of this yet

Roots?
They look like a similar structure in Chara; rhizoids.
The genus do tend to grow "rooted", they are very common where I take folks for plant fest, smells bad too.

The plants sometimes look a bit like some of the smaller Caupleras(eg C. verticillata), while others can downright fool other folks since they have whorls and can be 6-8 cm across.

They do pretty well in aquariums.
Nitella is another genus that is sometimes seen.

Just place the weed in a glass flat panel container and take a pic or put it on your hand and you should be able to tell, that(tips) and the rhizoidal end.

Then I should be able to tell definitively, but it does not look like the star moss from the photo




Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

can you take pics of yours tom? I wanna see a clear picture of this plant.

I know its ridiculous for someone to pay $100 for a small plant like this. It just sounds like the person selling it is trying to start a new craze over a "rare" plant and make killer profit out of it, just because its new in the hobby, even though it probably grows like a weed whereever he found it.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey tom I googled chara and here 









is that it?

Because that is definatlly not it.


Where heres some more pictures. I have to say it sounds dishearting but I want to get down to identifying this. 

Heres some pictures of it out of the water
Also it doesn't smell when I took it out of the water. Please ignore all the algae on glass. I am in the mist of a algae warfare.

Sorry about the flash. I can't get clear pics without the flash.




























Here is its so called roots.


----------



## skillful abbot (May 24, 2007)

Raimeiken,

That stuffs grows right outside my back door. Can that be grown submersed in aquariums?



Raimeiken said:


> does it look like this?


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh and Raimeiken, nah that doesn't look like that either. Isn't that a new carpet plant? I saw something like that on APC


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Good news:
That's not Chara. Looks like some carpeting moss like angiosperm to me.
So that's the good news.
Most all Chara will smell funky also.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

247Plants said:


> dr. tran I have a colleage in China working on getting me some information about this plant. I have sent the pictures you took. Hope you dont mind, I had no other reference than a common name.
> 
> I will keep you posted.


Thanks man! I areally appericate it.

Ok and now to the bad news, no postive id.

Also I looked at some of the pictures he brought back from hong kong and it seems that they have alot of plants we don't have.

There was this plant that looked like it was a mini tonina belem. And all these eriocaulons I never seen before. Then some new carpet plants that I can't even describe besides this one


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

have you tried googling the chinese characters?
You might get lucky and get the scientific name with it.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

hey that is a nice plant. could be the new replacement of foreground plants. if it stays that small


----------



## stonecrabber (Jan 28, 2007)

The plant posted by Raimeiken looks alot like a sedum I
used to grow in my garden. Are you sure its aquatic?


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

stonecrabber said:


> The plant posted by Raimeiken looks alot like a sedum I
> used to grow in my garden. Are you sure its aquatic?


x2...I was thinking it looked like something in the Sedum family myself.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> have you tried googling the chinese characters?
> You might get lucky and get the scientific name with it.


Tried that already. No luck so far.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

jinx© said:


> x2...I was thinking it looked like something in the Sedum family myself.


Thats because its a new forground plant.

Check this out http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aqua-botanic/50821-new-foreground-plant.html


----------



## 247Plants (May 10, 2006)

I will chase it down tomorrow. there is a HUGE manufacturer/vendor fair going on there right now and he is swamped in work.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

well there are people already using this plant i their aquascape so i guess it's not that new, just uncommon. thanks for the link, it helps a lot providing informations about this plant.


----------



## stonecrabber (Jan 28, 2007)

well I wasn't far off with sedum. I think sedum and crassula are related.

But that still doesn't answer what the OP was/is.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

dr.tran said:


> Thats because its a new forground plant.
> 
> Check this out http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aqua-botanic/50821-new-foreground-plant.html


I'm a little confused.
Read the link but what am I checking for and what does it have to do with the plant looking like it might be from the Sedum family?


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

stonecrabber said:


> well I wasn't far off with sedum. I think sedum and crassula are related.


Ah...ok...I wasn't aware of this...n/m my previous post then.

I have a couple wheelbarrows full of similar looking stuff in the backyard...lol


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm gonna have to say it's Plagiomnium Trichomanes


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah that was brought up before too. But its different than that. Its more of a closed bud. The Plagiomnium Trichomanes has this wide open bud with few leaves. Its like tiny green roses on mines.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

dr.tran said:


> Yeah that was brought up before too. But its different than that. Its more of a closed bud. The Plagiomnium Trichomanes has this wide open bud with few leaves. Its like tiny green roses on mines.


Thats pretty nuts! Get it under some high light and CO2 and see if you can make something off the thing **Cha-CHING!!** :hihi: :hihi:


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL! Well the market value is $100 for that tiny wad I posted. I highly double anyone would buy even at half price. 

But to be honest, I am more of a collector. I have this under 4.4 wpg, full EI ferts, and lots of CO2. I just want to see this baby grow rather than really make money.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

BUMP!

Anyone got any idea on what this mystery plant is?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

the little rosettes remind me of Tonina fluviatilis
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/132-Tonina_fluviatilis_Tonina_sp_fluviatilis.html

maybe they're related somehow.
There are plenty of undocumented plants out there..


----------



## aznkonner (Oct 18, 2007)

dunno what it is but i like reading this thread and seeing what people come up with 

how's the plant doing btw? any new sprouts?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

How is the plant looking?


----------



## aznkonner (Oct 18, 2007)

any news on this plant? new pictures perhaps?


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry about the delay. Well first it does not grow emeresed. That was a bad idea. Then also I was hit hard with finals week so I didn't get to spend enough time on the tanks. So it was growing in the shade and some algae covered it. Saddy I couldn't save it. I guess in a few years we can see it here in american and finally find out what it was.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

awww...


----------



## aznkonner (Oct 18, 2007)

so all of it gone? how sad....but i know how u feel with finals. work and finals have been killing me and i just haven't had time to even look at my fish. i've had a few die and a bunch of plants dead or dying. lets see if i can work some magic and revive some of them soon.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

dr.tran said:


> Sorry about the delay. Well first it does not grow emeresed. That was a bad idea. Then also I was hit hard with finals week so I didn't get to spend enough time on the tanks. So it was growing in the shade and some algae covered it. Saddy I couldn't save it. I guess in a few years we can see it here in american and finally find out what it was.



Saddy indeed. Too bad :icon_sad:


----------

